# Query letters/Emails?



## Chime85 (Mar 9, 2013)

I’m plugging along rather nicely with my WIP and taking a break from the actual writing until this evening. Instead, I am looking at publishing options, as well as hints and tips for both self-publishing and traditional. 

I am (very) slowly compiling a list of traditional publishers I may wish to submit to. However, there is one I am really keen on, but I am a little unclear on the submission guidelines. All in all, the destination and the Email heading is clear enough, but nothing in regards to the manuscript format. 

So, my question is; do I send them a query letter first, stating that I am interested in sending my manuscript, while requesting a fully submission outline? Or, do I assume the “standard” format, double spaced etc and hold my breath?

Although this is a long way off, I see no harm in peeking through the window of the publishing gingerbread house.

As an afterthought, if you do recommend I send a query ahead of submission, what the bejeezus do I put in it?

Any thoughts appreciated. Thank you, fellow Scribes 

x


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2013)

Many traditional publishing houses post their submission/query guidelines on their websites, or at least they used to—have you visited the site of the house you're interested in? Also, many publishing houses do not accept unsolicited manuscripts, making query letters (or agents) mandatory. Do some real research and if all else fails call them. No one calls or writes formal letters anymore so phone calls and pen-and-paper letters stand out from the chaff.


----------



## Chime85 (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes, I read their full submission guidelines on their website. They accept unsolicited mms and they even give instructions on where to send them. It's just they do not give the heads up on format preference. Unfortunately, they do not seem to have any query guidelines, either.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 9, 2013)

Chime85 said:


> Yes, I read their full submission guidelines on their website. They accept unsolicited mms and they even give instructions on where to send them. It's just they do not give the heads up on format preference. Unfortunately, they do not seem to have any query guidelines, either.



If they say they take unsolicited manuscripts, I'd skip the query and just send it to them. If they don't specify a manuscript format, follow standard format. 

Vonda McIntyre's example format at SFWA is as good as any (link opens PDF):

http://www.sfwa.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/Mssprep.pdf


----------



## Chime85 (Mar 9, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> If they say they take unsolicited manuscripts, I'd skip the query and just send it to them. If they don't specify a manuscript format, follow standard format.
> 
> Vonda McIntyre's example format at SFWA is as good as any (link opens PDF):
> 
> http://www.sfwa.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/Mssprep.pdf



Awesome. Thank you, Pike.


----------

